# من يحدد جنس المولود؟



## ربيع عاطر (28 يوليو 2009)

يتحدد جنس المولود في اللحظة التي يقوم بها الحيوان المنوي بتلقيح خلية البويضة 
وخلايا السائل المنوي والبويضة تختلف عن كل الخلايا الاخرى من حيث البنية لأنها تضم نصف العدد الصبغي أي 23صبغي بدلا من 46أي نصف جينات الوالدين. 

وأحد الصبغيات الثلاث والعشرين يعد صبغي الجنس وهناك نوعان منها: صبغي طويل جدا يسمى صبغي (X) وصبغي قصير يسمى صبغي (Y) 

وتحتوي خلية بويضة الأم دائما على صبغية من نوع (X) لكن نطفة الرجل يمكن أن تحوي صبغي X أو صبغي Y. 








وإذا لُقِّحت خلية البويضة بنطفة تحتوي على صبغي X تصبح الخلية مالكة لصبغيين من نوع X وبالتالي يكون المولود أنثى 

أما إذا لقحت البويضة بنطفة تحوي صبغي Y تصبح الصيغة الصبغية للخلية XY ويكون المولود ذكراً 

والأب هو وحده الذي يحدد جنس الطفل بإرادة الله تعالى.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## قاسم القريشي (29 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله 
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله


----------



## Abo Fares (30 يوليو 2009)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> والأب هو وحده الذي يحدد جنس الطفل بإرادة الله تعالى.


 

تماماً..... هي معلومة أذكرها منذ دراستنا علم الوراثة في مادة علوم الأحياء في الصف الثالث الثانوي.. 


لو كنت كاتب المشاركة، لجعلت العبارة السابقة بالشكل التالي:



> والأب هو وحده الذي يحدد جنس الطفل بإرادة الله تعالى.



فالصبغيات الموجودة في نطفة الرجل وجدت بأمر من الله عز وجل ومشيئته دون أي إرادة من الرجل نفسه...... إذاً هي إرادة المولى عز وجل أولاً وأخيراً، فليس للرجل أو المرأة دور في ذلك.....




جزاكم الله خيراً..


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم على مشاركاتكم التي تعطي للمواضيع أهمية أكبر







معك حق أخي أبو الحلول 
ولكن هذا التلوين لا يعني أن العبارة الملونة أهم ، بل يعني أنها إجابة السؤال من يحدد جنس المولود؟ من الناحية الوراثية

_ولكن الأصل إرادة الله تعالى_

_( يهب لمن يشاء إناثاً ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور)_

_بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله_


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وهذا ان رجع اليه الناس لرفع الظلم عن النساء وتعدد الزوجات وكثرة التطليق والزواج باخرى بغرض اتلحصول على الولد ولا يلعلم الاب ان المتحطكم فى هذا هو نفسه وليس امرائته 
فالحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفي بها نعمة


----------



## المهندس (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

يعطيك العافية على المواضيع الرائعة و المفيدة ..
وسبحان الله العلي العظيم ..
( يَهَبُ لِمَنْ يَشَاء إِنَاثًا وَيَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَاء الذُّكُورَ )

تحياتي


----------



## ريداء (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة .فما توصل اليه العلم الان قد اشار اليه القران العظيم منذ 14 قرن فقد قال الله تعالى فى كتابه الكريم (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى . ألم يك نطفة من منى يمنى . ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى . فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى . أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى) بلى قادر .ففى هذه الاية الكريمة يتبين لنا الله ان المسئول عن تحديد نوع الجنين هو منى الرجل .فتبارك الله احسن الخالقين .


----------



## المعتز بالله (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ..

شكرا لمجهودك ولتوضيح المهندسة ريداء


----------



## ربيع عاطر (3 أغسطس 2009)

fagrelsabah 

ربما ينفع هذا الأمر مع الناس الماديين الذين لا يؤمنون أن الذكور والإناث هبة من الله والمتحكم الحقيقي في هذا الأمر هو الله وحده
ولكن المشكلة عند المتخلفين الذين لا يقتنعون بإيمان ولا بعلم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (3 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> يعطيك العافية على المواضيع الرائعة و المفيدة ..
> وسبحان الله العلي العظيم ..
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام...

عافاك الله 

الشكر لكم على فتح المجال لظهور هذه المواضيع بافتتاحكم هذا القسم

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## ربيع عاطر (3 أغسطس 2009)

ريداء قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة .فما توصل اليه العلم الان قد اشار اليه القران العظيم منذ 14 قرن فقد قال الله تعالى فى كتابه الكريم (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ايحسب الانسان ان يترك سدى الن يكن نطفة من منى يمنى ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والانثى اليس ذلك بقادر على ان يحى الموتى)بلى قادر .ففى هذه الاية الكريمة يتبين لنا الله ان المسئول عن تحديد نوع الجنين هو منى الرجل .فتبارك الله احسن الخالقين .


 
( ...فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى ...)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## اراس الكردي (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرراااا .... موضوع رائع 
سبحان الله يخلق ما يشاء وقت ما يشاء ...
تحياتي :84:​


----------



## trqziz (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الجنه و شكرا لك


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الخير اختي واكرمك الله

عدم انجاب الولد كان سبب قوي لطلاق عند بعض الرجال او مبرر لزواج مرة اخرى 

سبحان الله 
جاء العلم ليثبت ان الرجل يتوقف عليه تحديد نوع المولود

ساعات جحود الانسان بيصل لمدى بعيد


----------



## Rozziiii (27 أغسطس 2009)

صحيح أن ما قلتيه من الناحية الوراثية أن طبيعة الصبغيات المختلفة عند الذكر هي التي تحدد الجنس , لكن لدي معلومة تقول بأن طبيعة الوسط (الحامضية أو الأساسية ) في المهبل عند الانثى هي التي لها الدور الكبير في جذب النطاف حيث أن بنية النطفة ذات الصيغة الصبغية x تختلف تماماً عن بنية النطفة ذات الصيغة الصبغية y وبالتالي فكل من الذكر والأنثى لهما الدور المتساوي في تحديد جنس المولود بإذن الله تعالى ..... فما صحة هذا القول , أرجو الإفادة .


----------



## ناهده (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك يااخي الفاضل
على التوضيح


----------



## zaher11122 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

* شكرا على المعلومة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*​


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة
أرجو عدم تحميل الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل أو التفسير حسب الهوى
فلا الآية الكريمة ذكرت أن مني الرجل هو الذي يحدد جنس الجنين ولا كون كروموزوم الرجل هو المسئول عن اختيار الجنس، فيكون الرجل هو الذي يحدد جنس المولود!!
يجب ألا ننساق هكذا وراء أي شيء دون فهم
بالمناسبة...
قد تكون آراؤكم سليمة، ولكنها غير مبنية على أساس علمي
أنا أيضا لا أملك العلم الكافي لذا لا أستطيع أن أؤكد آرائكم أو أنفيها
لكن الأسلوب العلمي والتدقيق يجب أن يكون سمة المهندس


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 أكتوبر 2009)

dummy قال:


> معذرة
> أرجو عدم تحميل الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل أو التفسير حسب الهوى
> فلا الآية الكريمة ذكرت أن مني الرجل هو الذي يحدد جنس الجنين ولا كون كروموزوم الرجل هو المسئول عن اختيار الجنس، فيكون الرجل هو الذي يحدد جنس المولود!!
> يجب ألا ننساق هكذا وراء أي شيء دون فهم


 

http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=3643&idto=3643&bk_no=48&ID=3114


نعوذ بالله أن نقول في القرآن برأينا، كيف وقد قال النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"من قال في القرآن برأيه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار "

ولكنني لا أجد في هذا الموضوع أي تفسير للقرآن حسب الهوى 

وإذا لم تصلك المعلومة بشكل جيد فهذا لا يعني أن الآخرين لا يفقهون شيئاً !





dummy قال:


> بالمناسبة...
> قد تكون آراؤكم سليمة، ولكنها غير مبنية على أساس علمي
> أنا أيضا لا أملك العلم الكافي لذا لا أستطيع أن أؤكد آرائكم أو أنفيها
> لكن الأسلوب العلمي والتدقيق يجب أن يكون سمة المهندس


 
سبحان الله العظيم!


----------



## dummy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يبدو أن رأيي لم يصل
أولا أنا لا أعنيك تحديدا أخي الكريم
ولكنك ذكرت أن الرجل هو من يحدد نوع الجنين، مع أن المعلومة العلمية لم تقل هذا
وفي أحد الردود قال أحد الأخوة (بما فهمته أنا على انه انسياق وراء معلومة غير موثقة هنا) أن بعض حالات الطلاق تقع بسبب نوع المولود مع أن الرجل هو المتحكم في نوع المولود (على حد تعبير العضو)
وجاء احد الأعضاء وكرر معنى مقارب لهذا
ووفي رد آخر وضع أحد الأخوة كلمة "منه" في الآية الكريمة باللون الأحمر ليدلل بها على أن مني الرجل هو من يحدد نوع الجنين، رغم أن الأمر ليس بهذا الوضوح، بمعنى أن الهاء قد تعود على أشياء أخرى ذكرت في الآية، ولا يمكن الجزم بدون الرجوع للتفاسير، فليس المطلوب مننا إذا رأينا اللون الأحمر أن نقول "آه صحيح، دة بجد أهو"
معذرة للكتابة باللهجة المصرية فلم أجد تعبير مرادف بالفصحى 
المرادف موجود بالتأكيد ولكنه جهل مني
عودة للموضوع
الخلاصة أن الأمر ليس بهذا الوضوح، ونحن مهندسون أي أنه يجب علينا تحري الدقة


----------



## dummy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أما بالنسبة لرابط التفسير الذي أوردته، فلعلك رأيت أن المفسرين مختلفون في علام تعود الهاء، فتارة قالوا الإنسان وتارة قالو المني
نقطة أخرى...
وفقا للقاموس المحيط، المني هو ماء الرجل وماء المرأة، وليس فقط ماء الرجل
كما أن هناك معلومة عرفتها في سياق آخر، وهي أن النطفة ليست فقط الحيوانات المنوية وليست فقط البويضة وإنما كلاهما، في الحقيقة لست متأكدا إذا كان الحيوان المنوي يطلق عليه نظفة وكذلك البويضة، أم أن نطفة تعني الخلية الأوليه الناتجة من التقاء الحيوان المنوي بالبويضة
والقرءان يقول: نطفة أمشاج، في سورة الإنسان ومشج أي خلط
المهم أن كلمة نطفة ليست بالضرورة الحيوان المنوي
بالمناسبة هل قرأت مداخلة أحد الأخوة التي قال فيها أنه سمع معلومة أن حموضة سوائل الرحم هي من تحدد نوع المولود؟ أنا لا أجزم بصحة هذه المعلومة وإن كنت سمعت شيئا شبيها بهذا لا أذكر تفاصيله الآن، ولكن على الأقل مداخلته تعني أن هناك تعدد للأقوال، ونحن لسنا مختصين لنحكم على صحة المعلومة من عدمها
الخلاصة أنني أرى أن الرجل اتهم بناءً على موضوعك بأنه هو السبب في نوع الجنين، رغم عدم وجود ما يقول هذا في المعلومة التي ذكرتها أنت الخاصة بالكروموزومات
وأني أرى أن الآية الكريمة حُملت معاني قد لا تكون تحملها حيث ذكر أحد الأعضاء أن الآية تعني أن ماء الرجل هو الذي يحدد نوع الجنين، والآية قد تكون تحمل هذا المعنى وقد تكون لا تحمله


----------



## ربيع عاطر (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لنترك التعليقات والردود جانباً ريثما ننهي فكرة الموضوع الأساسية

فالموضوع عبارة عن فكرة واحدة تعتبر من الأفكار الأساسية لعلم الوراثة



ربيع عاطر قال:


> أحد الصبغيات الثلاث والعشرين يعد صبغي الجنس وهناك نوعان منها: صبغي طويل جدا يسمى صبغي (x) وصبغي قصير يسمى صبغي
> 
> وتحتوي خلية بويضة الأم دائما على صبغية من نوع (x) لكن نطفة الرجل يمكن أن تحوي صبغي x أو صبغي y.


 
عندما يلقح حيوان منوي يحمل الكروموسوم y أو الكرموسوم x البويضة التي تحمل دائماً كروموسوم x فتكون البويضة الملقحة إما xy ويعني ذلك جنيناً ذكراً أو xx ويعني ذلك جنيناً أنثى 



وهذا الأمر ليس في الإنسان فقط بل في العديد من الكائنات إذ يكون الفرد الذي يحمل الصبغي الجنسي المختلف هو المسؤول عن تحديد الجنس



فهل لديك اعتراض على هذه الفكرة؟


----------



## dummy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لا أعترض على الفكرة وإنما على ألفاظ صياغتها
فأنت قلت:
"*الفرد الذي يحمل الصبغي الجنسي المختلف هو المسؤول عن تحديد الجنس*"
وهذه الصياغة أعترض عليها
والصياغة التي أراها أفضل قد تكون
"الكروموزمات القادمة من صاحب الكروموزوم الجنسي المختلف هي المسئولة عن تحديد الجنس"
وهذه ليست سفسطائية
فالفرق الذي أقصده هو أنه لا يوجد دليل ثابت على أن الرجل (في حالة الإنسان) هو المسئول عن الجنس
وإنما الأمر ببساطة هو أنه إذا تم تلقيح حيوان منوي يحمل الكروموزم y يكون الجنين ذكر ولو x يكون أنثى
أما ما الذي يجعل الحيوان منوي معين من ملايين الحيوانات المنوية التي يقذفها الرجل هو الذي يقوم بعملية التلقيح، فهو أمر أعتقد أن ميكانيزماته لا تزال مجهولة والله أعلم، وإرادة الله هي التي تختار، لأنه لا راد لقضائه
وربما تدخل هنا عوامل كيميائية مع عوامل ميكانيكا الموائع إلخ إلخ
أما أن نقول ونحن لا زلنا لا نعلم أن الرجل هو المسئول عن نوع المولود، فهذا ما لا أقبله
بالمثل كما لا أقبل القول بأن المرأة هي المسئولة عن نوع المولود، والجهل الذي انتشر قديما والذي تحدث عنه الأخوة سابقا بأنه تسبب في حالات طلاق
ربما يكون الرجل هو المسئول، فيكون مثلا يوجد رجال نوعية السائل المنوي لديهم تعطي أفضلية أكبر للحيوانات المنوية ذات كروموزم x مثلا أو y
أو تكون سوائل الرحم هي من تعطي هذه الأفضلية، مثلما ذكر أحد الأخوة عن الوسط الحمضي والقاعدي
الخلاصة أننا لا نعلم، وإلى أن نعلم فأرى أنه لا يصح أن نقول أن الرجل هو المسئول أو أن المرأة هي المسئولة


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*يرجى تصحيح الآية في المشاركة رقم 9*

ارجو من الأخت ريداء تصحيح الاية في المشاركة رقم 9


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ايحسب الانسان ان يترك سدى الن يكن نطفة من منى يمنى


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ايحسب الانسان ان يترك سدى ألم يكن نطفة من منى يمنى 

يرجى التأكد من الايات قبل تنزيلها لا الوضع لا يحتمل الخطأ وخاصة انه ينشر على الانترنيت

شكرا


----------



## ربيع عاطر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الأمر لا يحتمل كل هذا يا أخي وخير الكلام ما قل ودل
ولك ما تريد:



dummy قال:


> "الكروموزمات القادمة من صاحب الكروموزوم الجنسي المختلف هي المسئولة عن تحديد الجنس"


 
فهذه العبارة تكفي للتعبير عن محتوى الموضوع


marwan dodo


> ارجو من الأخت ريداء تصحيح الاية في المشاركة رقم 9


 
تم التصحيح، وفقكم الله


----------

